# How is Tata Indicom Wimax



## enjoy (Jan 11, 2008)

How is Tata Indicom *Wimax* Service in *Bangalore*. How is the download speed
My main use will be VPN connectivity with my office network.

(I searched, couldn't locate any similar thread)


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jan 11, 2008)

cant say about TATA wimax service..but they have very bad broadband review.


----------



## sumhem (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got my wimax installed . I had booked a connection from one of the numbers from 
*www.indiabroadband.net/tata-indicom-broadband/4789-vsnl-tata-wimax-rolled-out-bangalore.html

As of now its too good, speeds are amazing, i continously use it. 

I am the sufferer of Tata indicom wired line, because of cable theft in my area, but amazing speed when it worked. Now its wireless, i should be able to use it  regularly


----------



## Arunonline (Jan 22, 2008)

I got the connection this week as well, its quite good... I've posted more details here: *www.rimweb.in/forums/index.php?s=&showtopic=11431&view=findpost&p=101210


----------

